# WHich personality types are cold (detached from emotions)?



## Rainbow

I'm an ENTP but after a day of them in the forum, I see they speak of experiencing emotions and caring and partiality. So Im thinking its not really my type.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Any type can be emotionally cold, some types just have a tendency to be more emotionally cold than others. For example, an INTP would have a higher chance of being emotionally cold than say, an ESFJ.

If you want to figure out your type, you should study the cognitive functions and figure out your type by figuring out your most used functions.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

"Cold" isn't a personality type and doesn't naturally characterize any personality type, but as @Axe said, it is only relative generally between thinkers and feelers and is heavily situational (most normal people are warm with their family members or close friends, for instance), making this irrelevant to typing people *entirely*, since the attributes of one's innate personality type (cognitive functions) are permanent.


----------



## LiquidLight

Yea I mean as everyone has said a Thinking type might be less likely to outwardly express their behavior (so long as they are in control) but they can also be among the most emotionally sensitive types too because their feeling is very raw and unpolished. Ti doms can be particularly whiny in my experience. 

Also remember ENTPs aren't really 'Thinking Types.' They are intuitives with a thinking auxiliary.


----------



## The Great One

Rainbow said:


> I'm an ENTP but after a day of them in the forum, I see they speak of experiencing emotions and caring and partiality. So Im thinking its not really my type.


All of NT's can come off as cold. I would say that the INTx types come off as the coldest though. In addition, the ISTJ will often send a chill down your spine as well.


----------



## Yokisano

From what I've seen being one and all - ISTJ's do indeed have such an attribute to send a "chill" through someone. Also with the MBTI a "feeling type" doesn't just and only necessarily refer to emotions.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Rainbow said:


> I'm an ENTP but after a day of them in the forum, I see they speak of experiencing emotions and caring and partiality. So Im thinking its not really my type.


This forum is filled with Feelers. Most ENTP's here are probably ones with a high use of their tertiary function.


----------



## Empty




----------



## Sara Torailles

Pride said:


>


I wish I saw what you did there.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Axe said:


> Any type can be emotionally cold, some types just have a tendency to be more emotionally cold than others. For example, an INTP would have a higher chance of being emotionally cold than say, an ESFJ.


INTPs aren't actually unfriendly. It's just that we're moodless and quiet so often that people think, well, since we're not smiling... we must be feeling negative emotion. Which isn't true. We are actually feeling no emotion (or at least none that we pay attention to). 

I don't think any of the other types does this. Maybe the ISTPs do, but I kind of doubt it. At least not on our level.


----------



## firedell

At times of stress/anger/sadness I can be just as emotionally cold as anyone. Like it has been suggested, I would look into the cognitive functions.


----------



## Empty

You know some of those people... they will consider no emotion as negative emotion. 

Heh.


----------



## Zerosum

Rainbow said:


> I'm an ENTP but after a day of them in the forum, I see they speak of experiencing emotions and caring and partiality. So Im thinking its not really my type.


You could just be a psychopath  

Apparently, they come in all different types! There apparently is a genetic disposition to being a psychopath and the murderous ones are only formed when they go through severe trauma as kids. So maybe you need more of a genetic test, rather than a personality one.


----------



## DoctorYikes

As a ballpark, I'd look first to the dominant introverted types, but that's more going down the route of -expressed- emotional behavior. It's a tough thing to nail down because emotion is not cognition.

I'm fairly "detached" from my emotions in that they rarely have any say in my thought process... But I'm not particularly "cold". Quite firey at times, as a matter of fact, though Not in my Thought Process.

Now that I think of it, that's a pretty good way to piss me off. Assuming I -feel- a certain way emotionally, or in my personal value system, because I say or do or decide in a certain way. They're seperate systems for me.


----------



## myexplodingcat

No, buddy, if you're trying to find your type, then you need to take a look at the cognitive functions. Here's a good link--make sure you explore all of them on the side. If you point out to us which ones you identify with, then we can help you. Otherwise, this isn't enough information.

Introverted Thinking


----------



## The Great One

Zerosum said:


> You could just be a psychopath
> 
> Apparently, they come in all different types! There apparently is a genetic disposition to being a psychopath and the murderous ones are only formed when they go through severe trauma as kids. So maybe you need more of a genetic test, rather than a personality one.


I'd go more along the lines of sociopath then psychopath. Sadly many ENTP's tend to be the poster-children for sociopathy.



> As a ballpark, I'd look first to the dominant introverted types, but that's more going down the route of -expressed- emotional behavior. It's a tough thing to nail down because emotion is not cognition.
> 
> I'm fairly "detached" from my emotions in that they rarely have any say in my thought process... But I'm not particularly "cold". Quite firey at times, as a matter of fact, though Not in my Thought Process.
> 
> Now that I think of it, that's a pretty good way to piss me off. Assuming I -feel- a certain way emotionally, or in my personal value system, because I say or do or decide in a certain way. They're seperate systems for me.


Exactly, the coldest types are Introverted and Thinking (IxTx) personalities. Many introverts lack the social skills to tell how something they say/do will effect someone socially. In addition, thinkers in general tend to be more cold than feelers. 

Now, when it comes to enneatypes: The coldest enneagram types in general are 5 w 6, 8 w 7, some counter-phobic sixes, the xSTJ enneagram 1 types (that don't have a 2 wing), and occasionally a 3 (no 2 wing).


----------



## Yokisano

myexplodingcat said:


> INTPs aren't actually unfriendly. It's just that we're moodless and quiet so often that people think, well, since we're not smiling... we must be feeling negative emotion. Which isn't true. We are actually feeling no emotion (or at least none that we pay attention to).
> 
> I don't think any of the other types does this. Maybe the ISTPs do, but I kind of doubt it. At least not on our level.


- Yes other types do that - *points to self*


----------



## newcolor

When I am anxious it comes acrossed as being cold, or when I get lost in my Fi.


----------



## The Great One

newcolor said:


> When I am anxious it comes acrossed as being cold, or when I get lost in my Fi.


I don't know if I've ever met a cold INFP. The INFP that I know turns into this crazy, aggressive creature from hell when she is anxious. I don't have that much experience with INFP types though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

MBTI: ITs, ENTJ, IFPs (I'm ENFP and like this, but this is not very common among ENFPs)
Enneagram: 1w9, 3w4, 5s, 6w5s, sometimes 8s
Instinct Variant: Self Preservation


----------

